# Golf or Leon



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

I reckon there must be some opinions on both these cars on here!

I am trying to compare 2 different engines though:
Leon 20V Turbo Cupra with 180bhp
Golf 2.3 V5 170bhp.

I just do not think the Golf Gti Turbo 150 bhp is quick enough and my budget will not stretch to the 180 anni (nice car James btw).
Again the 150bhp V5 is probably too slow. And the Cupra R 210bhp is also out of reach.

I have test driven the Cupra and think it is quite rapid, and feel I could live with it. The V5 I am yet to drive.

I would want a V5 with the Sports pack, any ideas how you can tell if the car has it or not?

I have also read a lot on here about the TDi Golfs.
Decisions, decisions!!! :

MaK


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Long time no speak  - i think after the 1.8T you would be dissapointed with the V5. Are you still over the research park - if so pop over one lunchtime and take a look.

James.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I would recommend the 1.8T engine over the V5.

Can easily be uprated to 200bhp+ for around the Â£500 mark, also the fuel consumption is alot better than the V5 too.

I may be proved wrong, but I don't think there is alot you can do to the V5 to increase its performance without spending alot of money.

Also any of the PD engined diesel golfs can be uprated easily, 115, 130 or 150....as I'm sure James will tell you


----------



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

I was having a look at the price of the PD Golf (once I worked out which was which, I think VW got a bit confusing with them ???) and they are out of my budget.

I have just found a really reasonably priced Leon Cupra and might go for that. The V5 seems to be more of a cruiser, although I have seen some quick figures for the 170bhp model.

MaK


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Go for the Leon...


----------



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

NiikTT,
You I am gonna AMD it and gonna wanna race you ;D

--------------------------

Hi Nick,

How or why did you decide to go from a TT to an Ibiza? Do you have the Cupra or Cupra R? I am a little confused. I know the Cupra has 156bhp and you can get them from X reg to about 02 when a new shape came out. What about the Cupra R with 180bhp? I cannot seem to find any of these in the online AutoTrader, or if I do then they are not marked as such and I am not sure how to tell the difference.

Did you have to make the decision between the Leon or the Ibiza at any point? Do you have an opinion on which one to go for (I know you will be quite biased but I would be interested in your reasoning).

TIA,

MaK


----------



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

> Long time no speak Â  - i think after the 1.8T you would be dissapointed with the V5. Are you still over the research park - if so pop over one lunchtime and take a look.
> 
> James.


Hi James,

Did you get my reply?

MaK


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you want the car for a bit of fun, I'd go for the Leon.

I havea V5 Golf (150) and while it's not slow, the standard suspension means you can't really play with it too much as it rolls like mad.

We used to have a 1.8 GTi T and a 1.8GTi (non-turbo) before that and while this is the nicest car in terms of cruising ability, it's not a patch on the Turbo for fun.

Still, that's why we have the TT.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I went from a 1.8T Golf (150) to a V5 (170) and the V5 felt so lazy after the turbo.

Also, the V5 guzzles fuel compared to the turbo and was saggy. The only bonus with the V5 IMHO is the engine noise.

Go for the Leon!


----------



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I did end up going for the Leon Cupra, 2 days after my original post on here. Still have it and it has been a great car. I have had a Mk3 Golf VR6 in the past and the suspension on my Cupra is far firmer than the VR6's was. Much better for throwing around corners ;D

My choice really came down to the fact that the Cupra made such good financial sense. The closest spec'd Golf (engine power wise) is the Anni at 180bhp and that cost at least Â£5000 more than the Cupra .... although I am now hankering after something with more power, especially after driving a friend's Cupra R a couple of times now.


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Good decision IMHO.
I have had a 170 V5, and thought it was soggy, thirsty and nothing special to look at. Like you said, a bit of a cruiser.

Now I've got a Leon Cupra, and I can't praise it highly enough, and that is after owning a TTC225 ! I actually prefer it to the TT!

Reasons

- More practical.
- Almost as fast in the real world situation of road driving
- Handling is as good (in the dry)
- A much rarer car
- Alot cheaper to buy and run (although not an issue if you're loaded)
- SEAT dealers are excellent.

I think you made the right decision. Interested to read you want more power. one of the things I like about the cupra is its driveability - is it still as good (e.g. virtually no turbo lag, smooth gear changes etc) in the cupra R. I found the TT a much less driveable car..........flamesuit on!!!!!

ACME


----------

